

A writing career becomes harder to scale - chris123
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/arts/la-ca-endurability7-2010feb07,0,4119789.story

======
chris123
Just substitute "entrepreneur" (or really many/most challenging and rewarding
things) for "writer" in the excerpt below:

Call it stubbornness, stamina, a take-no-prisoners determination, but a writer
at work reminds me of nothing so much as a terrier with a bone: gnawing,
biting, chewing.

